# My new dovetail jig.



## Gary Rath (Jan 7, 2012)

I bought a Rockler dovetail jig several years ago and just got it out over the holidays and tried to set it up. It feels solid and the instructions are clear. I laid out a simple box out of some baltic birch that I have had in my shop for 20 plus years. I used new bits in a Porter Cable router, tried cutting very slowly but the wood splintered tremendously making a mess and a joint that looked like it could have been cut by an ambitious beaver. Any suggestion before I take a second try with a different material? Thank You! Gary


----------



## del schisler (Nov 5, 2009)

Gary Rath said:


> I bought a Rockler dovetail jig several years ago and just got it out over the holidays and tried to set it up. It feels solid and the instructions are clear. I laid out a simple box out of some baltic birch that I have had in my shop for 20 plus years. I used new bits in a Porter Cable router, tried cutting very slowly but the wood splintered tremendously making a mess and a joint that looked like it could have been cut by an ambitious beaver. Any suggestion before I take a second try with a different material? Thank You! Gary


I blame the baltic birch. 20 yrs ? try some solid wood i bet it will work ok my 2 cents


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

del schisler said:


> I blame the baltic birch. 20 yrs ? try some solid wood i bet it will work ok my 2 cents


I agree. That is now 4 cents worth.

George


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Definitely ditch the birch.


----------

